# My New and First Website



## PixelPerfect (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.pixelperfectphotography.net
 
Two sections do not work yet.
Self Exploration and still lifes.

Please check it out!
SUGGESTIONS ARE MUCH NEEDED!
as you can probably see:er:

THanks!:heart:


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 23, 2006)

That link doesn't work for me.


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 23, 2006)

Same, link doesn't work.


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry people! I was on the fly-
Missed that "r"
haha
THanks!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great pics but your website is not easy to navigate.  I was looking at some pics and then I couldn't get back to your gallery so I gave up. Anyways, just something you might want to look into.


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

isn't is as easy as hitting the back button?

I'm not sure how to put both the java and a button on their so thats why thats like that.
First time dreamweaver user!


----------



## inshaala (Sep 24, 2006)

looks like you have some great pics - i took a look, i do however have a problem - it is way to slow and i came off it fairly quick because i got annoyed at load times and the fact that i have my own music playing thanks... you have a lot of space on there taken up with fancy graphics, music, loadscreens etc.  That is fine if you are wanting something like that but you are trying to promote your photography not your web design skills.  Personally i would have stuck to something a lot simpler that gives you your purpose, dont let the initial reason for building the website be put on the sidelines in favour of the site being "up to date" with all the new jazzy stuff.  Someone browsing your site is looking at your photos... give them your photos quick and simple.

Just my two cents


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

inshaala said:
			
		

> looks like you have some great pics - i took a look, i do however have a problem - it is way to slow and i came off it fairly quick because i got annoyed at load times and the fact that i have my own music playing thanks... you have a lot of space on there taken up with fancy graphics, music, loadscreens etc.  That is fine if you are wanting something like that but you are trying to promote your photography not your web design skills.  Personally i would have stuck to something a lot simpler that gives you your purpose, dont let the initial reason for building the website be put on the sidelines in favour of the site being "up to date" with all the new jazzy stuff.  Someone browsing your site is looking at your photos... give them your photos quick and simple.
> 
> Just my two cents



Thanks


----------



## niccig (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm with inshaala, I like a webpage to be pretty simple.  I'm also not a fan of flash for photo galleries, in general.  I used jalbum for mine, which generates straight html for those who don't want to install the latest version of flash player


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 25, 2006)

it looks like everyone is saying the same thing..
Looks like i have some work to do


----------



## chris82 (Sep 25, 2006)

nice work i cant belive 25% said horrable


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 25, 2006)

Well thanks!
But 25% is one persons vote so i'm not tooooo concerened


----------



## kulakova (Sep 28, 2006)

very funny GLAMOUR pictures =)
hahaha, thats something like Madonna`s Vogue "Strike a Pose"
dont really like a photos that too peacockery, If you know what I mean


----------



## PixelPerfect (Oct 2, 2006)

i am going to find time to redo the website here and there.
Hard with a new class line up of advertising, digital, and portraiture.


----------



## PhotoHouse (Oct 4, 2006)

Good design,

You just gotta get out of the free hosting provided from godaddy, the advertisements at the top really ruin your work.

Heres the javascript to navigate back one page

```
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=2]<a 		      href="javascript: history.go(-1)">Back</a>
```

Good luck
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## PixelPerfect (Oct 5, 2006)

i know i hate that banner
i dont know how to get rid of it!!!


----------

